# For you aquarium Lovers.....



## Bug Trader (Mar 12, 2013)

So here is another idea I wanted to show off for those of you who are hands on. I have been working on different setups for screen door kits for aquariums, As far as I know this has not been done before these screen door vert kits are the first. This is for a 10 gallon stood upright.

Michael


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice. I'll take one for a 15 gallon tank whenever you have time to make extra.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice, and I like how you created with out the use of any duct tape... :lol:


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 12, 2013)

I know, I tried to toss some duct tape in there it just didnt work out. These are actually really cheap to make and if you get your aquariums at the petco $ per gallon sales its well worth the idea.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 12, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 12, 2013)

Great idea. I saw some window screen fixtures at the hardware store that could easily be converted for use as a lid this way.

Now if only I had room for more enclosures...


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 13, 2013)

I HAD fallen out of love with aquariums until seeing this post. I may now have to revisit them. Brillant!


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you have a picture of it installed?


----------



## Orin (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a great idea though I notice I have a number of different tens that are slightly different in dimensions and you'd want it to fit inside the plastic frame perfectly so if someone has a different brand or year than the one you're using it wouldn't fit.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 13, 2013)

Um, I think he's just showing us an Idea for you to make with your own two hands with your own dimensions that you calculate? Sharing a Idea I believe, not so much a sales pitch? (and of coarse a bunghole would be added for feeding, lol)


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 13, 2013)

They mount to the aquarium frame with simple RTV gasket silicone. They only cost me $4-$5 to make so add that to the price of a 2,5, or 10 gallon and they are a great project for anyone who wants a rack of identicle humidty controllable vivs.

I actually like these far more than the cages due to the possible temp control by laying heat tape under each row of aquariums as well as the humidity factor. If your capable of drilling glass you can mount misting nozzles in the tops of all the aquariums and go automated.

Michael


----------



## sally (Mar 13, 2013)

I love this . Very wonderful idea.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 14, 2013)

When will you have some for sale BT? Or how do you make them?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 15, 2013)

I was able to do it!

I used a 2 1/2 Gallon too!

Great Idea BT!

http://s1295.beta.photobucket.com/user/TheOtherSpecies/library/Enclosures


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats. good to see these doors being put to use.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice idea!


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 3, 2013)

10 gallon truncata nymph cage, I mounted a fitted screen into the top of the aquarium for added surface grip.


----------



## Danny. (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good BT. Any losses?


----------



## sally (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that is perfect! I really need one of those . Can the lid lift off gently as well as using the hinges to protect rooftop molters while cleaning and feeding? I really like this idea alot.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 3, 2013)

I lost 5 in the nymph cups, I expected some loss there may be 60 in the 10 gallon now.

As for the lid, the aquarium Sally is turned on its side so that the door kit in on the front this way I can stack the ten gallons on a shelf and still have easy access in them.. I mounted a custom fit screen in the new top so they can hang out from it. The entire door kit I seal on with a silicone but the doors open and close easy.


----------



## sally (Apr 3, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I lost 5 in the nymph cups, I expected some loss there may be 60 in the 10 gallon now.
> 
> As for the lid, the aquarium Sally is turned on its side so that the door kit in on the front this way I can stack the ten gallons on a shelf and still have easy access in them.. I mounted a custom fit screen in the new top so they can hang out from it. The entire door kit I seal on with a silicone but the doors open and close easy.


That is perfect! pm me if you end up selling these.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 3, 2013)

This looks great and functions great as well. Definitely gonna try this.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 3, 2013)

I have one spare door kit for a petco brand 10gallon. Other than that it may be a little while before I can make more I have too many projects right now.



sally said:


> That is perfect! pm me if you end up selling these.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 8, 2013)

These are very easy to make! Great Idea BT and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tony C (Apr 10, 2013)

Made a 2.5 gallon today with a drop-down style door instead of side hinged to maximize ventilation and viewable area.







The door drops all the way down when on a shelf so it does not get in the way while working inside the tank.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh I like that one tony! Good job.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks. I'll probably stick to these for most of my collection until I am able to start doing custom glass work again.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 10, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Thanks. I'll probably stick to these for most of my collection until I am able to start doing custom glass work again.


I ordered a 18 cube and it arrived broke. Soooo they refunded my money and let me keep it.... Just gotta figure out how to fix. Mike is gonna let me know. Lol I used to work in glass art but that's a little different I guess...


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 11, 2013)

Tony,

I was going to say great job then I seen the playstation controller! :2guns: lol!


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice Tony, see everyone if Tony can do this you all can.........Tony make sure the door is closed before you walk away its meant to keep bugs in not catch them you have to put them inside yourself.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 11, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Very nice Tony, see everyone if Tony can do this you all can.........Tony make sure the door is closed before you walk away its meant to keep bugs in not catch them you have to put them inside yourself.


I was wondering why it is still sitting empty...


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 11, 2013)

Dont worry it won't be in a few days.......You will need 50 more by summer just warning you.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 11, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Tony,
> 
> I was going to say great job then I seen the playstation controller! :2guns: lol!


My launch PS3 has outlived three RROD 360s. I wanted to like them but they just aren't worth the cost and headache.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 11, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Dont worry it won't be in a few days.......You will need 50 more by summer just warning you.


I hope you know something I don't about the promotion I applied for.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 13, 2013)

10 Gallon horizontal, I'll probably move my group of ghosts up to this one.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 13, 2013)

I like that! Good job!


----------



## Tony C (Apr 13, 2013)

Now it is haunted...


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha! Nice!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 15, 2013)

Tony C said:


> 10 Gallon horizontal, I'll probably move my group of ghosts up to this one.


Is that metal screen?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 15, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Is that metal screen?


No, it is plastic mesh.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

I was telling mike, when I run the screen into my frame, even if I run it semi loose it wants to bow so that a significant gap is produced. Maddening lol


----------



## Tony C (Apr 15, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> I was telling mike, when I run the screen into my frame, even if I run it semi loose it wants to bow so that a significant gap is produced. Maddening lol


Take your time with it, it takes practice to figure out how tight to hold the screen. too loose and the screen billows, too tight and the frame bows. Just wait until you try the green mesh.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Take your time with it, it takes practice to figure out how tight to hold the screen. too loose and the screen billows, too tight and the frame bows. Just wait until you try the green mesh.


Sounds delightful lol


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 21, 2013)

Well here's what I got. First run. I think the next one I want the door to open down and not up, just personal preference. I pressed vermiculite into clear silicone over the aluminum screen so they could grip it. Sticks and screen in top and bottom

.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work GG!


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks TOS. Iam gonna put my dessicata in here I think. She's gonna be adult sometime next month.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 25, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Thanks. I'll probably stick to these for most of my collection until I am able to start doing custom glass work again.


Tony are you a glazier? btw, doors look good!


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Tony are you a glazier? btw, doors look good!


I've dabbled in glass work. :whistling: 

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29317&amp;hl=


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 26, 2013)

Tony C said:


> I've dabbled in glass work. :whistling:
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29317&amp;hl=


lol I've read through that post. Now I wish I would have focused on building enclosures in glass art instead of wasting four years building stain glass windows. GRRRRRR.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, both professions have their usefulness.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 29, 2013)

This is a 2 door setup, side hinges for a 40 gallon breeder. Its 35''x17'' and the viv is 16'' deep this will be a communal viv for Deroplatys truncata.

We are a few days from having a nice template of designs, working on a few advancments, and who knows we may have some for sale.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice! I taught you everything I know young grasshopper! Go with god, I grace thee.


----------

